

Golang Weekly email newsletter - motter
http://golangweekly.com/archive/golang-weekly-issue-1.html

======
motter
I haven't managed to put an RSS feed up yet (sorry), but you should always be
able find the latest issue at this link:

[http://golangweekly.com/archive/golang-weekly-latest-
issue.h...](http://golangweekly.com/archive/golang-weekly-latest-issue.html)

Also, for Londoners, there has been some interest in starting a local user
group:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5220389>

I'm not sure what is happening with this right now, but it would be worth
keeping an eye out.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Also, for Londoners, there has been some interest in starting a local user
> group

There's one in NYC, and I've been disappointed that it seems to be hibernating
(only one meetup since Halloween)[0].

Hopefully some other NYC-area gophers might see this and be interested in
getting it going again....

[0] <http://www.meetup.com/golangny/#past>

------
chetanahuja
I'm seriously finding it hard to read the text on that page. I've made peace
(to a certain extent) with the low-contrast trend sweeping the web but this
page takes it to new extremes.

~~~
motter
I've increased the contrast in the hope that it will be easier to read.

------
errnoh
While probably not being something that interesting for most of the HN
userbase, personally I find this an useful resource.

So.. thank you.

